# Member Status!



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Well it took me only two days, but it appears as now I am a member. Do I get a pin or a jacket? Just kidding. What does it take to reach the other levels.......just a bunch of posts or does someone rate content of my posts to determine if I am smart enough to be a senior member.

In any regards............................WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!

Bob


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your promotion









and WELCOME.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Bob,

It's entirely based on post count. As you move up through the ranks, the title changes, and with each change of title you get another 'Pip' (The little blue squares). The ranks are as follows:

0 - 24 Posts = Newbie
25 - 249 Posts = Member
250 - 499 Posts = Advanced Member
500 - 999 Posts = Senior Member
1,000 - 2,499 Posts = Master Member (also known as 'A Big Dog'!)
2,500 - 4,999 Posts = Super Member
5,000 - 9,999 Posts = Grand Member
10,000 Posts and up = Distinguished Member

Of course, many would argue it's quality, not quantity that counts. But, hey, it's all just for fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, I learned something new today! 
I did not know that. 
Wow, I better get busy!!!
Thanks Doug for clarifying


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

And you can get the coveted "Outbackers Contributor" status by making a contribution to help keep the site going!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

No wonder my fingers are bleeding....I am almost a GrandPoster


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Yianni said:


> And you can get the coveted "Outbackers Contributor" status by making a contribution to help keep the site going!


Ya. i wish we could have both titles.......Outbackers Contributor and Super Member!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Lots of challenges - hmm - levels, acronyms, etc. I'll keep reading and typing!









This is great group and I am glad I found it!

Rick


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

It's about Quantity not Quality. But you bring up a great idea. A post rating system to turn that around. Doug?


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed a bunch of replies like:

x2, what he/she said, I agree, etc.

I suppose that would get me even higher faster, but when I am reading through the content (lots of good stuff here), those posts really do not seem to add anything really valuable other than confirmation. Not that that is totally a bad thing, knowing that others agree. I prefer the posts that add some content or personal experience to back up an idea, mod, trip plan, etc.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A post rating system... Hmm... Now there is an abyss I'd rather not jump into! YIKES!









I do have to disagree that "It's about Quantity not Quality". Sure there are people that lean more towards quantity, but I think if you look around you will also see a majority of topics would fall into the quality column. If there were not, people would not keep coming back, which happily, they do. When there are serious topics or questions to discuss, we do so. But there is room for a little silliness too. It's the balanced combination of the two that keep this community a compelling and fun place to hang out.

That's not to say that everything is always roses. There are some Quantity vs. Quality issues that need to be addressed. But that is a discussion that deserves it's own topic. I will be laying out some thoughts on that subject soon, and will be looking forward to reading everybody's constructive input on the matter.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> That's not to say that everything is always roses. There are some Quantity vs. Quality issues that need to be addressed. But that is a discussion that deserves it's own topic. I will be laying out some thoughts on that subject soon, and will be looking forward to reading everybody's constructive input on the matter.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Oh no.....







Are we in trouble?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

TripperBob said:


> Yeah, I noticed a bunch of replies like:
> 
> x2, what he/she said, I agree, etc.
> 
> I suppose that would get me even higher faster, but when I am reading through the content (lots of good stuff here), those posts really do not seem to add anything really valuable other than confirmation. Not that that is totally a bad thing, knowing that others agree. I prefer the posts that add some content or personal experience to back up an idea, mod, trip plan, etc.


Actually I feel that these quick/short responses help a lot when you are looking for feedback from the members. If I can see that 20 people agree with something, quickly, its better than if nobody said anything. 
For example: I post a question about members opinions on brand "ABC" tires. 
Response 1: Great tires. had them for many years with no issues.
2: X2
3: X3
4: agree
5: none here either
6: what they said
7: X7
8: ......you get the point.

This clearly confirms that these seem like a good tire.

If the responses ended at the first. I would not have as much confidance in the purchase of these tires as i do with all 8 responses. I have also found that (using the example above) if somebody had a negative response regaring these tires, they usually describe it well. on other forums you may get a singel word such as: "junk" or something. I dont see that here very often. If you do it is usually from sombody that isnt around much or long.

In a lot of cases thats why people post topics. to get feedback. This feedback does help. If added details are required they are usually given but in most cases i have not found that i dont get the help i was looking for.

All-in-all, its a great place. We all agree about that.

Id just really like to see the member status added, even if your a contributor!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> A post rating system... Hmm... Now there is an abyss I'd rather not jump into! YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said - its all about having fun - we all come here with a willingness to share with others. Please don't make it so that we now have rules that may make one think about posting or not.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

TripperBob said:


> Well it took me only two days, but it appears as now I am a member. Do I get a pin or a jacket? Just kidding. What does it take to reach the other levels.......just a bunch of posts or does someone rate content of my posts to determine if I am smart enough to be a senior member.
> 
> In any regards............................WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Bob


Bob - WOW - 36 posts in 2 days!!!

Congratulations - keep up that rate and you'll get the MVP (Most Valued Poster) award.

Thank you for sharing with us!

Rick


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doug

Does that mean our 3000 post on the airplane on conveyor belt was about quantity, quality or silliness














Whatever the thread falls into, I sure enjoyed it....looking back I think I invested too many grey hairs









Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Well it took me only two days, but it appears as now I am a member. Do I get a pin or a jacket? Just kidding. What does it take to reach the other levels.......just a bunch of posts or does someone rate content of my posts to determine if I am smart enough to be a senior member.
> 
> In any regards............................WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Bob


Bob - WOW - 36 posts in 2 days!!!

Congratulations - keep up that rate and you'll get the MVP (Most Valued Poster) award.

Thank you for sharing with us!

Rick
[/quote]

All kidding - Welcome to the group. Chime in often Bob.

Hey, did I just sneak in an extra post







lol

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Doug
> 
> Does that mean our 3000 post on the airplane on conveyor belt was about quantity, quality or silliness
> 
> ...


That one had to to fall into all three categories!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

TripperBob said:


> ...... does someone rate content of my posts .....


Danger!!! Danger, Will Robinson!!! Enemy approaching!!!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> ...... does someone rate content of my posts .....


Danger!!! Danger, Will Robinson!!! Enemy approaching!!!
[/quote]

You could at least put the robot picture if you're going to steal my thunder.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nahhhhhh, wanted to leave you something to play with









"[_you're_] thunder" ??????


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> A post rating system... Hmm... Now there is an abyss I'd rather not jump into! YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying there's no Quality. If there wasn't people wouldn't come back, you are correct about that. My point is when was the last time you saw a thread completely dedicated to congratulating someone on their quality post. And the original question was about the member status change and THAT is completely based on quantity.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> ...... But there is room for a little silliness too. It's the balanced combination of the two that keep this community a compelling and fun place to hang out.
> 
> ....


Silliness on this site? Never seen it









Speaking of which, Eric has been a little quiet lately!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thor said:


> All kidding - Welcome to the group.


x's 2!!

Oh wait, sorry.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

What am I .... O Now I see where I rank !


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the good laugh today, this has been a fun topic!

And thanks Doug for psoting the member status stuff, Ilearned something new today.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome Bob and WOOOHOOO to you too!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Speaking of which, Eric has been a little quiet lately!


*
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

<troublemaker!!!>


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*Eric? Eric who?*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Well said - its all about having fun - we all come here with a willingness to share with others. Please don't make it so that we now have rules that may make one think about posting or not.
[/quote]

x2 i.e. I agree









if I see a post of interest, I read it, if not, I don't. We have so much formality in our daily lives, it's nice to come the forum and feel like we can have fun, play, get info, advice, opinions or prayers. Yes, we do get silly and some don't like that but that's ok, we can't all be alike







I have read threads where something is humorous that I don't see the humor or don't understand, but I sure laugh watching friends banter back and forth. We are not like some of the dark side forums where vulgarity or off color jokes are the norm. I come here because it's comfy and familiar. Sad and happy, serious and funny., informative and helpful . A pleasant mixture of ingredients with a dash of sarcasm here and there, a tussle now and then, but all in all , I feel it's balanced. Take what you need, leave what you can, participate or observe








Saying x2 or whatever IS participating, the poster is sharing his/her input, whether it's 2 words or 200. I LIKE saying x2 or whatever, it's easier. As for post counts..do we REALLY care? I mean really? yes, it's fun to see your count climb but gosh, who cares how you got there?


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Doxie is right on. I have wandered around other forums and it feels like I am at a boxing match....or worse. It is nice to bounce around on this forum and not only feel like you are making friends, but actually know that you are making them.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Now come on everyone..... where else can you find pictures of dogs that could fly away with their ears, dogs with pacifiers, dogs with orange wigs and women modeling the latest fashion trends of summer eyewear....most in the same signature ?*

couldnt resist....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> *Now come on everyone..... where else can you find pictures of dogs that could fly away with their ears, dogs with pacifiers, dogs with orange wigs and women modeling the latest fashion trends of summer eyewear....most in the same signature ?*
> 
> couldnt resist....


ya know, he DOES have a point!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> And you can get the coveted "Outbackers Contributor" status by making a contribution to help keep the site going!


Ya. i wish we could have both titles.......Outbackers Contributor and Super Member!








[/quote]

Me too...

Doug...any way to do this?


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats!! Now I'm one more closer to my member status


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Path4ground said:


> Congrats!! Now I'm one more closer to my member status


Me too.....


----------

